

NVIDIA Launches New Flagship Graphics Card: GeForce GTX 580 Reviewed - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-580-A-New-Flagship-Emerges/

======
petercooper
Forgetting all of the things this card can _do_ , just the idea of 192.4GB/sec
of memory bandwidth is enough to boggle _my_ mind. For reference, the Voodoo
2, top of the pack 12 years ago, offered just 2.2GB/sec of memory bandwidth.

------
Seth_Kriticos
Looks like a good room heater. 244W TDP! tl;dr: Outperforms other graphics
cards in most benchmarks. The dual core ATI HD something is ahead in some
cases though.

~~~
icegreentea
But if you look at their measured power draw, it actually takes less power
than the 480 (which has a TDP of 220W or something).

------
trafficlight
When are video cards going to come with their own external power supplies?
It's crazy to buy 800+ watt power supplies for a few hundred dollars when the
video card manufacturers could include their own power transformer in the box.

~~~
eddiegroves
Reminds me of the last of the Voodoo cards
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voodoo_5#Models>

------
ars
Graphics cards are about to hit a wall, just like CPUs did a few years ago.

Power consumption is so high they're almost at a dead end. They won't be able
to increase performance any more.

~~~
astrodust
They'll need to flip to 22nm from 40nm technology to buy some more time. They
also have the option of creating a larger number of slower running shaders.

------
DanielBMarkham
Combine this with a nice functional language like F# and you're ready to do
some serious processing.

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/satnam_singh/archive/2010/10/14/f-bl...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/satnam_singh/archive/2010/10/14/f-black-
scholes-running-on-gpis-and-sse3-multicore-processors-using-accelerator.aspx)

------
MojoKid
While it's impressive to see how well the new GeForce does against AMD's
latest 5870 and 6870 cards, word is AMD has another top end GPU set to release
this quarter. Should get interesting!

